# Looking to make or buy a chain anchor



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

I now have a winch on my boat that I am very happy about. This week River Larry fixed me up.

I am looking to make or buy a chain anchor. I did a search on the internet for this, and interestingly enough I only was able to find 2 links that show what I'm hoping to do. One link is right on River Larry's website, and the other which is closer to what I'm thinking about getting is a product which is on back order.

http://www.riverlarrys.com/
http://www.miriverworks.com/anchors.htm

I guess there are 3 problems associated with getting this simple setup.
1) Getting the right sized chain
2) Getting something that's rustproof
3) Having the ring welded shut (I have no welder)

Last evening I found 1/2" chain at Tractor Supply, but it appeared not to be corrosion resistant.

I'm thinking about heading to Wellston this afternoon (Friday) or tomorrow. I'm not sure whether Fisherman's Headquarters, Pappy's, or the hardware store would be my best bet. Ideally I'd like to have something by the weekend. If I wait until Monday however someone at work could weld the ring shut for me.

Any ideas on what my best bet would be?


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

PM sent.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Not knowing where you're located makes it tough to help out. In the Grand Rapids area both Van's and Al & Bob's sell chain anchors, about a buck a pound. I got lucky once and found some logging chain at the junkyard once but that will never happen again.

Mitch


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

RSGS: I read your PM and I like your idea. I will definately make this an option if the right materials present themselves.

Mitch: I live in the Cadillac area. The largest river fishing supply centers around my area would be located in Wellston.

I will be doing my shopping on Saturday after I do some fishing.

Is there a proper size for chain? I called Fisherman's Headquarters and they have some huge chain. I believe 6 or 8 links would give me all the weight I would need, but here we would be talking a different setup. The largest size chain I have found in Cadillac is 1/2 inch.

Should I be fussy and get corrosion resistant chain? I envision rusty deck possibilities as a result of the rusty chain.


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

I reccomend a lead anchor.
You should consider how much room you have to work with between the winch and the water. You don't want your anchor hitting the water while under power.
Consider buying 2 of whichever you decide.


----------



## Paulverisor (Jun 11, 2003)

I have bought 45 pounds of chain, and I've attached this to some steel cable held together with cable clamps. 

I've had my impeller and liner replaced. River Larry just put in the anchor system. I have made my anchor, and I'm itching to get out on the water.

bigfun: There are a number of people who do prefer pyramid lead anchors. They are a lot different in shape to the chain anchor. I kind of thought that a chain anchor might give me a controlled down river drift. I imagine that a pyramid anchor might have better holding power though. I do like your idea about keeping a backup anchor. I have already lost an anchor to choppy water.


----------

